# Mizuno MP-S ball reviews



## PaulOHagan (Mar 18, 2013)

This is the place to post all Mizuno MP-S ball reviews from the 20 people who will receive samples this week (18/03/13). After forum members have had the chance to fully test the balls out the best review will be selected by us and the winner will receive six dozen Mizuno MP-S balls as a prize. We are looking for creative, interesting and informative feedback.


----------



## john0 (Mar 22, 2013)

My overall opinion of these new Mizuno balls is that they are very easy to lose - obviously my Postman has lost them as they still havent been delivered :smirk:


----------



## scratch (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			This is the place to post all Mizuno MP-S ball reviews from the 20 people who will receive samples this week (18/03/13). After forum members have had the chance to fully test the balls out the best review will be selected by us and the winner will receive six dozen Mizuno MP-S balls as a prize. We are looking for creative, interesting and informative feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Paul

Can you publish a list of the 20 people please?


----------



## diesel75 (Mar 24, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			This is the place to post all Mizuno MP-S ball reviews from the 20 people who will receive samples this week (18/03/13). After forum members have had the chance to fully test the balls out the best review will be selected by us and the winner will receive six dozen Mizuno MP-S balls as a prize. We are looking for creative, interesting and informative feedback.
		
Click to expand...

Well I guess I will go first, as I was one of the lucky ones! I have been playing premium titleist balls for 20 years, and have never really been tempted to try another ball. However... I am a massive Mizuno fan and was very glad to now have the chance to match the ball with my irons. I played today, although perhaps not ideal conditions as it didn't get above 1 degree with a nice freezing wind, but hey this is England...

[table="width: 600"]
[tr]
	[td]*Feel:*[/td]
	[td]Nice soft feel and great control around the greens[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Ball Flight:*[/td]
	[td]Seemed to be a touch lower than my usual ProV1 but very solid and not much deviation.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Spin:*[/td]
	[td] Very good, plenty of backspin with my short irons.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Distance:*[/td]
	[td]Very good[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Durability:*[/td]
	[td]This is perhaps the most impressive, after 18 holes it still looked brand new, just one mark after I hit a cart path with a driver.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Looks:*[/td]
	[td]Fantastic - it has Mizuno stamped on it![/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Overall I was very impressed, In fact I think I have been converted...


----------



## DelB (Mar 26, 2013)

Just back from a weekend away with the family and came back to a card from the post office saying that they had attempted to deliver something to me and could I go and collect it. Did so this morning and was delighted and surprised to find half a dozen MP balls in the packet! Now, if this snow would just sod off, I'd be happy to put them to the test!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel75 said:



			Well I guess I will go first, as I was one of the lucky ones! I have been playing premium titleist balls for 20 years, and have never really been tempted to try another ball. However... I am a massive Mizuno fan and was very glad to now have the chance to match the ball with my irons. I played today, although perhaps not ideal conditions as it didn't get above 1 degree with a nice freezing wind, but hey this is England...

[table="width: 600"]
[tr]
	[td]*Feel:*[/td]
	[td]Nice soft feel and great control around the greens[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Ball Flight:*[/td]
	[td]Seemed to be a touch lower than my usual ProV1 but very solid and not much deviation.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Spin:*[/td]
	[td] Very good, plenty of backspin with my short irons.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Distance:*[/td]
	[td]Very good[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Durability:*[/td]
	[td]This is perhaps the most impressive, after 18 holes it still looked brand new, just one mark after I hit a cart path with a driver.[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td]*Looks:*[/td]
	[td]Fantastic - it has Mizuno stamped on it![/td]
[/tr]
[/table]

Overall I was very impressed, In fact I think I have been converted...
		
Click to expand...

Durability i found was terrible, i played 18 holes with one on Saturday and it looked like it had been chewed by the dog. quite a few cuts from wedge shots, but it could also be the fact our greens are heavily sanded and i mean like putting on the beach.

I intended to us one at CS on sunday but forget to take any of the mizuno balls with me. 

So I'll have to wait till i play some where the greens are firmer and not as sandy to do my full review.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 26, 2013)

john0 said:



			My overall opinion of these new Mizuno balls is that they are very easy to lose - obviously my Postman has lost them as they still havent been delivered :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I just laughed out load in a totaly silent office when i read this 10/10 johnO .. thank you


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I will provide my review once the weather improves a bit so that I can really test them properly. As with the current conditions it isn't really a fair test.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 26, 2013)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I will provide my review once the weather improves a bit so that I can really test them properly. As with the current conditions it isn't really a fair test.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Was looking forward to using them at Woburn on Thursday but unfortunately that meet is cancelled. Next opportunity will be Hindhead in a couple of weeks; or at The Grove at end of April.


----------



## scratch (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought some of these but as you didn't send me any freebies I'm not going to write a review    :ears:


----------



## DelB (Apr 7, 2013)

First time out today for five weeks and used one of the Mizuno balls in question. First impressions are good and I even managed to keep the same ball in play until I stuffed it into the gorse on the approach to 16. 
54 holes of golf to come on Friday and Saturday this week, so will write my winning epistle then. :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

scratch said:



			I bought some of these but as you didn't send me any freebies I'm not going to write a review    :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I found one and used it for 11 holes, feel ok but as durable as a cream egg. Worse than the FG Tour. Wouldn't buy a box put it that way!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 9, 2013)

Hope it is Ok to post even though I was not one of the lucky 20.

I played 18 holes with a new MP-S at the weekend and I agree with Diesel that the durability was good. Interesting that Craw and Patricks thought otherwise.







Must be the way I caressed the ball around with my buttery soft Mizunos. 

Or maybe I just don't hit it hard enough!  

Overall I liked it. Feel was good - not too soft not too firm,  decent distance off the tee and wedges and short irons, when struck well, stopped pretty quickly even though the greens were quite firm.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 9, 2013)

Iâ€™ve had the chance to play the Mizuno MP-S ball courtesy of GM and Mizuno for a couple of rounds now. Iâ€™ve been comparing the Mizuno ball to my usual ball which is a Titleist Pro V1. Mainly because Iâ€™ve been playing the Pro V1 for over a year now and see it as a good yard stick to compare the Mizuno to.







Hereâ€™s my review.

*Out of the Box:*







Packaging wise, Iâ€™m not sure if I prefer the Mizuno sleeves over the Titleist. The Mizuno packaging is very clean and minimalistic when compared against the Titleist packaging. The look of the sleeve design gives them impression that Mizuno wanted people to be impressed by the packaging as much as the ball and gives their product a very high end feel.

*Looks:*







Comparing the two balls, I prefer the look of the Titleist. The Mizuno ball, isnâ€™t terrible to look down on but when you have to stare down at a large â€œMPâ€ stamped in the middle of the ball it seems a little over the top when you compare it to the branding on the Pro V1. If Mizuno had put the Mizuno branding with the ball number in a similar fashion to the Titleist, with a smaller MP-S on the side (Where the Titleist has the â€œPro V1â€ and in a similar fashion) it would look much better. On the looks front, the Titleist wins.

*Feel:*

I know this is topic is incredibly personal, but hereâ€™s my take. When comparing the two balls off various clubs, I found with the driver and woods, the Mizuno ball felt noticeably firmer compared the Titleist, Iâ€™m not going to say the ball is hard, but itâ€™s not as soft as the Pro V1. With irons and wedges, I would liken it to my experience with Callawayâ€™s premium line in so much as, again the ball performed really well, but felt firm and, if anything, a little clicky off the face. The putter, again was firmer than the Pro V1 and, again, a little clicky. 

*Performance:*

The Mizuno MP-S ball, in my opinion, is a pretty solid ball and good, all round, performer, my first round out with one I shot 80. Despite a slightly firmer feel the ball plays really well off all clubs. I havenâ€™t found a noticeable loss in distance with any club and may have gained fractionally with the driver and fairway woods. The flight of the ball is pretty much the same as the Titleist, if anything, maybe a touch higher with the driver and fairway woods but that could be down to the quality of my strike. Greenside, for me itâ€™s pretty much a dead heat between the Mizuno and Titleist. Both produce plenty of green side spin and offer good control, with, perhaps, the Titleist just edging it but only due to its softer feel.

*Durability:*







With both balls having a urethane cover durability is never going to be great. I would have to say that the Mizuno fairs on par with the Titleist in this area. I donâ€™t have the fastest swing speed so I tend not to cause too much damage to the ball I use, however, I donâ€™t think the Mizuno ball will hold up well against a faster swing speed than mine. You can see in the picture a few chips and scuffs that have been caused by my slowâ€™ish (Low 70â€™s MPH with a 6 iron) swing speed. For someone that swings the club around the mid 80â€™s MPH mark and higher, I doubt these balls would last much over 18 holes due to cover damage.

As I said above, with both balls having soft covers they are going to scuff and both seem to perform similarly in this area for me. I think I could get 2 or 3 rounds from the same ball (Mizuno/Titleist), obviously if I didnâ€™t lose it, before it would have to be replaced and retired to the practice bag. Someone with a faster swing speed would probably have to replace every 18 holes.

In another area where the Mizuno ball fares, quite a bit, better than the Titleist is keeping its colour. Normally with a Pro V1, towards the end of a round, the ball has lost its pristine white colour which has been replaced by an almost grey/yellow colour. The Mizuno after a full 18 holes, and a few encounters with trees held its colour pretty well and hadnâ€™t discoloured to anywhere near the level that Iâ€™ve become accustomed to with the Titleist.

*Conclusion:*

All in all, the Mizuno ball is a pretty solid all-rounder. Good distance off the tee, with good short game control. If I had to liken the Mizuno ball to another brand of ball I donâ€™t think I could, which is a good thing for Mizuno as itâ€™s pretty unique. If I were to try and compare it I would say it had all the playing characteristics of the Titleist Pro V1 but with a firmer feel of a Callaway. Having played the ball for a few rounds now, I do see it as a definite contender against the Titleist Pro V1.

Is it good enough overall for me to make the change, as Oasis would say, â€œDefinitely Maybeâ€. Is it good enough for me to think about changingâ€¦.. Yes.

Edit: forgot my scores. If I had to give the balls an honest mark out of 5, the Mizuno is a solid 4. Only marked down for the MP stamp being in (In my opinion) the wrong place and firm feel. Pro V1 gets a 4.5 and is only marked down due to it's early discolouring.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2013)

A nice review Gareth.  Good stuff.

I would not personally change from a Pro V1 if I was buying golf balls myself with my own money.  In the past though, I have used Callaway Blacks and Srixon Z Stars as I have bought (purely because they were much cheaper) box loads of them for my company as giveaways to customers.  Neither were as good as the Pro V1 really but they were still good balls.

I have also tried the Bridgestone and TaylorMade premium balls and again, thought they were good but still not as good as the benchmark - the Pro V1.   I suspect after reading your very informative review that I would think the same about these balls.  Pretty good but not quite better than a top-end Titleist.  I might be wrong of course and will have a more informed view after I have found one and played a few holes with it!

My only other point is that I completely agree with you that Mizuno have dropped a right clanger in making the MP the primary branding on the ball.  It should say Mizuno below the ball number and the MP should be on the side.  A really silly marketing decision in my view.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 9, 2013)

Snelly said:



			A nice review Gareth.  Good stuff.

I would not personally change from a Pro V1 if I was buying golf balls myself with my own money.  In the past though, I have used Callaway Blacks and Srixon Z Stars as I have bought (purely because they were much cheaper) box loads of them for my company as giveaways to customers.  Neither were as good as the Pro V1 really but they were still good balls.

I have also tried the Bridgestone and TaylorMade premium balls and again, thought they were good but still not as good as the benchmark - the Pro V1.   I suspect after reading your very informative review that I would think the same about these balls.  Pretty good but not quite better than a top-end Titleist.  I might be wrong of course and will have a more informed view after I have found one and played a few holes with it!

My only other point is that I completely agree with you that Mizuno have dropped a right clanger in making the MP the primary branding on the ball.  It should say Mizuno below the ball number and the MP should be on the side.  A really silly marketing decision in my view.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of that :thup:


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2013)

Well today I plucked up the courage to finally test one of these balls. Actually it's more that my game is feeling fairly robust and consistent (ish...) enough to properly gauge the ball. I'm not (yet) committed to any specific ball and will pick from a range of 5 or 6 depending on my mood and what's in my bag. I'd like to commit to a ball though and have recently had a lot of useful information on here regarding the technicalities and even some Pro V1's to try (thanks Gareth :thup.

So I was unsure when to try the ball as my driver has been a bit erratic and I had concerns that a "tour" standard ball would exaggerate the fade spin/back spin my technique imparts and I'd lose distance and accuracy. The Mizuno was a delight off the driver though and stayed not only straight but about as far as I can hit it - albeit on firmer ground than we've had of late. Certainly with the driver though there was no excessive spin compared to a Soft Feel. I can also feel a tour ball is somehow heavy off the driver face - can't really explain it - but the Mizuno didn't have that and my confidence with it grew. The flight and distance with my irons was fine and I couldn't ascertain any difference from the usual balls I play and no more check with my favourite chip and run shots. I didn't feel it was clicky off the putter but was leaving some uphill putts a tad short so wondered if the softer cover meant I needed to hit them a tiny bit harder and did so and the results were good.

Sadly my ball found trouble on the 16th hole - my fault though, much as I'd like to blame something else! At that point there were no marks and scuffs on it but then I hadn't hit any trees or paths and don't swing hard enough with wedges etc to cause damage.

I like the look of the ball. Clean and simple and without fuss. The packaging needs work though as it is just way too bland.

Overall a thumbs up and will play another tomorrow so will add to my review if anything crops up worth of mention. Hopefully it will last 18 holes!


----------



## Region3 (Apr 15, 2013)

I've managed to play a few rounds with these balls now since the course dried out and made it a fairer test.

As a sort of disclaimer to what is to follow, I'm not sure how qualified the majority of the forum are to differentiate between high end balls. Yes, we all have our favourites, and form opinions of new balls when we first use them, but I think that how well we're swinging/scoring on any given day has at least as much of an influence on our opinion as any science about the ball itself.
I will describe what I _felt _about the ball, but no doubt others will disagree.

Anyhoo....

*First Impressions*
I've never been too bothered about what a golf ball looks like. If I was being picky I'd say I'd prefer the MP lettering a little smaller and understated, but it really didn't matter. I also don't use an alignment mark when putting so have no preference for certain types of lines around the ball.
When you first take one out of the box it immediately strikes you how tacky (sticky, not cheap!) the ball feels. It reminded me of another premium ball, but my memory is so bad I can't remember what make it was.
Marketing types might try to persuade us otherwise, but I can't see that a tacky feeling cover has any effect on the interaction between club and ball out on the course. If it does it's short lived, because the tacky feeling had gone completely after 4 or 5 holes of play.

*Driving*
Distance wise this ball seemed to perform similarly to other balls that I'd normally use. It felt quite hard to me off the driver which I guess is how they want the ball to perform. Off centre strikes or bad swings seemed to produce more sideways movement than I'm used to, but good hits are rewarded with a nice penetrating flight. Into the wind I was surprised how far the ball still went without ballooning, although I do hit the ball low to start with.

*Approaches*
The extra sideways movement that I noticed off the tee wasn't apparent with full iron shots. The ball still _felt _hard to me, but I'm sure that is a more subjective thing than actual fact.
The ball stopped quickly enough on the green without being too aggressive. Even mid-long irons stopped within 10-15' of landing, short irons around 3-6' and pitchmarks from wedge shots were within a foot or two from the ball. 

*Around the green*
I didn't think I was going to like the MP-S ball around the greens after reading how much short game spin they are alleged to produce (I guess all ball manufacturers say that though) because I like chips shots that check a little on landing then run out a bit. I needn't have worried. The ball maybe grabbed a little more than I'm used to, but certainly manageable and not the spin monster I was expecting.
What did impress me though was how quickly the ball stopped from a lob shot. I don't normally expect a lot of spin from flops, maybe to roll 3 or 4 feet before stopping, but the Mizuno ball stopped within a foot or two and more than once left me a tap in rather than an opportunity to look stupid.

*Putting
*On the green the ball lost it's 'hard' feeling that I'd felt on full shots and actually felt quite soft and nice to putt with.


*Durability
*We've had very differing opinions of durability so far, and I have to come down on the side of 'not good'.
I don't normally scuff balls up very badly with wedges like some say they do, but the MP-S seemed to suffer more than usual for me. Usually, after one round a ball will still be good enough for me to play another competition with, but sadly these are consigned to provisionals and knock ups after 18 holes.
Also on the downside, a pet hate of mine is how dirt becomes increasingly more difficult to clean off as a ball gets older. Normally, a new ball just needs a rub with your thumb over dirty marks to make it look new again, then as the round goes on there becomes a point where that isn't sufficient and it seems like after every shot it needs water and a scrub with a towel to get the muck off. With every other ball I've tried that point is after maybe 12-14 holes. With the Mizuno it was about 6 holes. Possibly something to do with the feel of the cover?

*Conclusion*
Having tried most of the top end balls, I'd say the ball that this one plays most similar to is a Z-Star. I know there's a lot of love for Srixon's premium ball on here but there was just something about it I didn't like off the tee, and the Mizuno MP-S gave me that same feeling.
Would I buy them? I don't think so. I'd be happy enough to use one in a knock up if I found one in the rough, but at the same price point as most of the other premium balls my money is going elsewhere.
If there are plans for a less spinny version of the MP-S I think I might find that more to my liking, especially if they ditch the sticky feeling mud magnet of a cover.

Thank you to GM and Mizuno for the opportunity to test them.


----------



## needmoreclub (Apr 18, 2013)

First impressions of the ball was good, simple but classy box (typical Mizuno), ball felt soft to touch and brilliant white in appearance.
After playing 4 rounds with these balls i've formed my opinions on what the ball does for me based on my moderate swing speed.

Firstly i personally found the ball every bit as durable as my usual Pro-v1x as in it did show signs of wear but nothing serious, it seemed to spin pretty well and on several occassions zipped away from the pin, chipping was easy as the ball behaved the same every time i chipped on to the putting surface.

The feel from the ball was strange, it felt firm with the woods and soft with the short sticks, it travelled well through the air with no loss of distance and on a good moderate ball flight from the tee, yet launched well when struck with the wedges and landed like a ninja on rice paper before ripping back towards me, although to be fair our greens are receptive at the moment.

I found the feel off the putter face was good as the ball came off the face the same every time and i could control it, the ball seemed to roll out easily.

The MP-S for me is up there with your Pro-v's Srixon's etc, would i use it? Yes, would i buy them? Yes.

Thanks GM and Mizuno for this opportunity.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 19, 2013)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I will provide my review once the weather improves a bit so that I can really test them properly. As with the current conditions it isn't really a fair test.
		
Click to expand...

This, ill start the fair test this weekend.


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 21, 2013)

Right then, here are some thoughts after 5 rounds of testing.
The ball has a lovely sticky feel out of the box, similar to an fg tour. The mizzie design is nasty and cheapens the ball, it looks like a 10 quid a dozen job from jjb. 
In play the ball performs solidly with good shots being rewarded with a great flight and good stopping power on shorter irons. This, however, comes with a warning - bad shots go wider than any other ball I've used, not one for higher hcps.
Feel around the green is good with grip and a nice contact noise, maybe a little clicky. 
Overall, a good ball but I have a comp today and will invariably pick out a pro v which I think says volumes - good but not there yet.


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 22, 2013)

So after yesterday that was 3 rounds with the Mizzy ball on fairways and greens that I would deem worthy of reviewing such a premium product 

Ok, so here's my view. 

The aesthetics of the packaging are superb, like so many aspects of Mizuno's equipment it's not shouting from the rooftops about how good it is or what it will do for your game. Some will say that this is bad marketing but for me it's smart as it's saying "look at me, I'm so good I don't need to tell you about 17 extra yards"!
The plain, classy package works for me and I couldn't wait to get them opened up. 

First impression of the ball itself, soft and sticky (try rubbing two together, it's nigh impossible, the sign of a good ball I am assured by a Mizuno staffer) and with that same minimal branding that made the packaging appeal. 
I love the fact that it's brand on the "side" and model on the "front" which makes a nice change. 
I don't agree that it looks cheap as the graphics and text are bold and sharp just like the "Lethal" I am sure. 
And that's another thing, no need for silly names or gimmicks that diverge from the core range that Mizuno have built reputation on... MP. To many golfers that branding means "quality".
Anyway, I digress, lets talk performance - what it's all about?
I found the ball to be very soft, as intended. And I expected that, but what I didn't expect was that it is softer than any ball I have played. 
*Off the Tee:* - I played the MP-S against a Pro-V1 that was in my bag over 4 holes (all par 4) and used Driver on 2, 3w on one and 4i on the other. With the driver I found that the MP-S was just as long as the Pro-V, with the added benefit of straighter by around 4yrds (from centre of FW). I would say that the Pro-V maybe shaded both drives by 5-10 yards but were off to the right on both occasions. With the 3w and 4i the Pro-V I found went higher and cut left to right quite sharply (not my swing, honest guv), the MP-S was a much straighter flight and with all clubs off the tee I found had a much more penetrating flight. 
*Mid/short irons:* - This was where I felt the ball really shone, 7,8 and 9 iron shots just felt much better than the Pro-V (which felt clicky and hard off the face). I also enjoyed something that I have not had much experience of on the golf course... Backspin! I actually got backspin with my 8 and 9 irons from 140 and 125 yards respectively. It was so unexpected that I spun it back off the green both times as I played below the hole . I didn't care though as I GOT BACKSPIN!!!!
*Wedges:* - I always consider my strongest asset around the course to be my wedge play. Anything 90yrds and in and I am confident. With the MP-S ball I found I actually had more confidence that with my normal e6 ball as, having watched it spin backwards on two occasions, I just knew that I could get it to stop on the green in quick-time. 
I was right to have this feeling as on each of the approach shots I hit (with the exception one which was most definitely Problem With End User) made and stuck on the green. At most two bounces and that was yer lot.

*Overall* Now, I think most people on here know that I am a Mizzy fan boy and have owned a few bits of Mizzy kit here and there but I have also been critical of Mizuno (the MP57 and 58 were terrible irons IMO - just wrong) but on this occasion I don't think I can bring much criticism to the table. I found that the ball performed very well all round, as a premium ball should. I liked the penetrating flight, I liked the soft feel off the mid/short irons and the control off the wedges was the best I have seen for a long, long time. Whether it was actually the ball or psychosomatic of my using the ball, I don't care - whatever it was it worked. 

Durability I found to be no worse than a Pro-V, after about 4 holes both balls were showing scuffs and dirt marks quite clearly. The wedges did their work on them but again that was not restricted to the MP-S and the Pro-V also scuffed badly. 

I played two of the rounds against a buddy of mine that I have not beat in a long time. I held him to a halved match the first week and then took a 1-UP the following. Was it the ball? Who knows for sure but the only fact that I can put forward is this... I WAS USING THE MP-S BALL both times, that's as conclusive as I need. 

It's not all wine and roses though. No, indeed there is a flaw. But for me it's not a show-stopper. The ball is prone to discolouration fairly quickly (the first one was a bit grubby after 7 holes) so, if you like your balls shiny the whole way round (ooh er) then the MP-S might not be for you. 
I, personally, am not a pro so don't really care as long as a) I can still play it and b) I can still see it against the green stuff. 

Would I recommend this ball? Yeah, I would on the proviso that you accept the point above about discolouration and don' then complain about it when it happens, I think you will find a very good ball that has been well engineered. 

Would I buy them? Well they are a bit top heavy in the price range but if (IF) money was not in the equation then they would be top of my shopping list... for now any way. 

Get some, find some, borrow some... I can just say - Try some and make up your own mind. 

Afterall, it wouldn't be a Mizuno MP product through and through unless it divided opinion.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2013)

As a Mizuno fan I was delighted to eventually see this ball on the market, I found the New Mizuno MP - S golf ball as good as any of the premium balls on today's market, from the Tee with driver and long irons I found the ball to have a slightly lower flight than my normal ball choice which worked perfectly in the windy conditions, with good roll out, I certainly never lost any distance

Short irons showed the true ball and I think it performed even better than the Pro V which I normally use, Ball sat down on the greens very quickly. Putting I had good results and the ball seemed to leave the club face with a positive momentum.

Always a negative and it has to be the price tag, with a RRP of almost Â£50 I would not buy it as 1 ball will only be good enough for 1 round, it maked up considerably, If it were to go on sale at Â£30 I would have no hesitation in adding it to my bag of Mizuno's


----------



## scratch (Apr 23, 2013)

I think in fairness regarding the RRP, pretty much all premium balls have an RRP of somewhere around Â£50 but in reality you'll be able to get them for Â£30-35 like any other decent ball.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2013)

Mizuno Ball Testing...

After a few rounds with the ball here are my views, this review isn't as long as some of the previous ones as they have covered most of the key points. This is more my personal opinion of the ball...

OUT OF THE BOX 
The ball that currently occupies the front pocket of my bag is the Srixon AD333 and normally sets me back between Â£12-Â£14 a dozen. First thoughts on receiving the Mizuno ball was the packaging looks a little cheap but what does that matter? The ball itself looked nice with simple printing and felt very good to the touch almost a tacky sensation. 

ON THE FIRST
(Belfry - PGA National) My first few holes went well with the ball with my arrow straight drives being the highlight and got me thinking does the Srixon not suit my needs?off the irons and putter I personally could not tell the difference between the Mizzy and the Srixon. On the back nine I hit a blind shot out of a fairway bunker and found the rough 15 yards right of the fairway and the PGA did what it does best and gobbled up my ball. I then decided to go back to the Srixon to see if there was any difference and unfortunatly for testing purposes there wasnt, the drives where still straight and it felt exactly the same in all other areas especially with the putter and that being the most important to me.

DURABILITY 
The biggest concern with this ball for me would have to be durability and the ball starts the show signs of wear after just a few strikes and better players would be going through them quit fast I would imagine. 

FINAL THOUGHTS
In all honesty this ball offers me nothing more than the Srixon AD333 and at a average Â£20 more per dozen it would be a complete waste of money to upgrade especially with the durability issues which will be sorted out in future models I would expect. If they where around the same price tag of the AD333 then I would maybe consider using them.

The big question is will they be taking over the ball pockets currently occupied by Pro V's and Z Stars? I doubt it...


----------



## rickg (Apr 27, 2013)

FIRST IMPRESSIONS:

Nice packaging, simple understated and classy, just what I would expect from a Mizuno MP product.
The ball had a nice soft sticky feel to it and inspired confidence. I like the logo. 

IN PLAY:
My 1st 2 rounds with the ball were both 3 over gross, how much was down to the ball is obviously debatable, but I think it certainly helped. Driving was long and I was achieving my summer distance on cold and soft fairways. Iron play was crisp, with a nice feel. The  ball stopped quickly and some nice back spin on the greens...the ball definitely does what it claims to in the advertising.
Putting was precise and I didn't notice the clicky feel some others have mentioned.

LONGEVITY:
2 rounds is about all you could usefully get out of one ball before consigning it to the practice bag. It would still be playable, but has lost a lot of its shine by then.

CONCLUSION:
A ball to rival the top makes with regards to performance. The Mizuno fan boys will love it as they have been begging Mizuno to release this ball in the UK for ages. Obviously priced at the top end, but if you buy PRO V1's then this won't concern you. It's a ball I would happily continue to play especially if I continue to see the results it's been producing so far.

Photo of ball after 1 round....


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 28, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			This, ill start the fair test this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask what is a fair test?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 28, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			May I ask what is a fair test? 

Click to expand...

Firmer fairways, not blowing a gale, non sanded greens ect


----------



## markyjee (May 10, 2013)

Thanks to gm and mizuno for the opportunity to try out these golf balls.

First impressions of the balls were good, as other have said they felt quite tacky, nice bright white colour although I thought the bold type used on the logo's cheapen the look.

Distance wise I didn't find any noticeable difference from the pro v1 I normally use, from off the tee and from the ground I was hitting the balls my normal distances.

The flight of the ball was lower than normal as a few others have said, a few of the rounds I played were in gusty conditions and the lower flight penetrated the wind better than my previous rounds in similar conditions.
The lower flight was also an advantage on the numerous occasions I had to hit it under trees back into play.

Approach shots did stop as expected on the greens even with the lower trajectory, pitching and chipping from around the green the balls played similar to the pro v I normally use.

On the putting green I found the balls to be pretty consistent, I putted pretty well in the rounds I used the balls.
I found the sound from strikes with all clubs to be similar to the pro v.

The wear and tear on the ball I found to be slightly worse than the titleists, some pics below showing 1 rounds use and 3 or 4 round with same ball.

1round
http://s235.photobucket.com/user/markyjee/media/image-7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s235.photobucket.com/user/markyjee/media/image-7.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

3or4rounds
http://s235.photobucket.com/user/markyjee/media/image-5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s235.photobucket.com/user/markyjee/media/image-4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s235.photobucket.com/user/markyjee/media/image-8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Overall I thought the ball performed pretty well, if selling in the same price range I would stick with the pro v1 although I think it would be a good addition to my bag for winter golf but at not much more than Â£20 a dozen.

Thanks again for the opportunity.

Mark


----------



## markyjee (May 10, 2013)

How do you edit a post?


----------



## markyjee (May 10, 2013)

markyjee said:



			Thanks to gm and mizuno for the opportunity to try out these golf balls.

First impressions of the balls were good, as other have said they felt quite tacky, nice bright white colour although I thought the bold type used on the logo's cheapen the look.

Distance wise I didn't find any noticeable difference from the pro v1 I normally use, from off the tee and from the ground I was hitting the balls my normal distances.

The flight of the ball was lower than normal as a few others have said, a few of the rounds I played were in gusty conditions and the lower flight penetrated the wind better than my previous rounds in similar conditions.
The lower flight was also an advantage on the numerous occasions I had to hit it under trees back into play.

Approach shots did stop as expected on the greens even with the lower trajectory, pitching and chipping from around the green the balls played similar to the pro v I normally use.

On the putting green I found the balls to be pretty consistent, I putted pretty well in the rounds I used the balls.
I found the sound from strikes with all clubs to be similar to the pro v.

The wear and tear on the ball I found to be slightly worse than the titleists, some pics below showing 1 rounds use and 3 or 4 round with same ball.

1round















3or4rounds















Overall I thought the ball performed pretty well, if selling in the same price range I would stick with the pro v1 although I think it would be a good addition to my bag for winter golf but at not much more than Â£20 a dozen.

Thanks again for the opportunity.

Mark
		
Click to expand...


Hopefully sorted


----------



## gdc (May 14, 2013)

Firstly many thanks to GM/Mizuno for the opportunity to test the new Mizuno MPs.
I have played 9 holes several times using 2 balls the MPs Vs ProV1x to try and guage the performance of the MPs against my current ball of choice.


*Packaging and Appearance*

*Sleeve*
The sleeve is a very minimalistic, white no frills affair. Some may consider it to be too basic for a top of the range ball, but as it goes straight in the bin it's irrelevant to me.

*Ball*
The initial feel of the ball is quite tacky (rather than smooth) to the touch, but this soon wears off once it has been spanked down the middle a few times.
Lookswise I would classify it as super-white in appearance.
The logo, as has been mentioned in other reviews, is less than ideal for golfers who like to use it as a putting aid.

Preferred ball - Neither


*Driving*
This was one of the areas I noticed a marked difference between the MPs and ProV1x.
With the Driver the MPs felt a little softer and had a noticeably lower trajectory than the Prov1x. There was also considerably less sideways movement from off centre hits - I loved this.
Distance wise I believe there was little difference between the MPs and the ProV1x, but the MPs just edged it (definitely not a game changer though).

Preferred Ball - MPs (but this may depend on your preferred trajectory)


*Irons*
Again the MPs did feel slightly softer than the ProV1x but I noticed no difference in distance or trajectory between the two. When considering approach shots the ProV1x had the edge with superior spin control although the MPs performance was perfectly acceptable.
As with the driver I did notice the MPs was slightly harder to shape than the ProV1x, as again it appeared to reduce the effects of any imparted side spin. I would not consider this a benefit for iron play.

Preferred Ball - ProV1x 


*Around the Green*
Again ProV1x edges it here due to superior spin control. 
Whilst the MPs feels soft and grips well on the first bounce it then releases more than the ProV1x. 
I had to adapt my chipping style to compensate.

Preferred Ball - ProV1x 


*Putting*
I preferred the MPs just because it's softer. 

Preferred Ball - MPs


*Durability*
MPs wins this easily in my opinion. Considerably less scuffing from crisp pitches and bunker shots.

Preferred Ball - MPs 


*Overall*
 I really like the MPs and I even chose to play it in the Spring Meeting last weekend. 
Would I pay the same price as the ProV1x? Yes I think I would.
Will I switch to the MPs full time? I still have a dozen ProV1x which should last me into the summer, but after that I may well buy some more.


----------



## PaulOHagan (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for all of your reviews, there has been some excellent feedback and I will pick a winner of the six dozen balls early next week. The guys at Mizuno also want to hear some feedback from those who have bought the balls. If you have bought a pack and tried them out please post your reviews on here. I will then select another winner in about a month from those not involved in the original competition and will send out two dozen balls to the person selected.

EDIT
I've set up a new post for this so people don't miss it. 

Thanks


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

I wasn't involved originally but have used a Mizuno MP-S ball. I found it a little soft for me and as such I didn't feel I was getting my usual distances off the tee. As has been said a few times, it was quite cut up and scuffed after the first round and I only used it for another round before retiring it. I also didn't feel it as much when chipping and I lagged a few putts with it until I realised I had to thump it and attack it a little more.  I was used to a Callaway Hex Black Tour at that time which is a more solid/heavier ball I think so it wasn't really for me.  Could I get used to it, not sure, two dozen balls might do the job


----------



## PaulOHagan (May 30, 2013)

Thanks again for all of your reviews. I have been through them all and couldn't decide between the top two. As a result I have picked two winners, who will receive three dozen balls each. They are Gareth and Greiginfife. Well done chaps, I will get the balls sent out to you today.


----------



## One Planer (May 30, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Thanks again for all of your reviews. I have been through them all and couldn't decide between the top two. As a result I have picked two winners, who will receive three dozen balls each. They are Gareth and Greiginfife. Well done chaps, I will get the balls sent out to you today.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic! Thanks very much Paul, GM and Mizuno.

Congratulations also to Greg on a great review.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 30, 2013)

Best news of the day that 
Good work Gareth and thanks Paul and GM/Mizzy for the opportunity.


----------

